# Shelf Life?



## key2life (Jun 29, 2013)

Hey folks,

Is there an effective "shelf life" for cured weed?  If I'm keeping it in relatively air tight containers will it go bad or mold in a period of time?  I've heard a little about freezing it, but am nervous about doing that.  

I have so much left over from my grow that I'm not going to be able to smoke any time soon, and I'm just a hobbyist out in the boonies with no means or desire to sell it.  I'd like to see if  I can make it last as long as possible.

Thanks in advance for any info!

Peace,

:icon_smile: key :icon_smile:


----------



## anglerguy78 (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi there concerned grower. If cured correctly, your harvest can last at least a year in qt-sized ball jars. I'm currently savoring my last micro-grams of stuff I grew last year and harvested and dried during oct-nov, 2012. Just keep opening the jars every day to bleed off excess moisture and always check for mold in the early stages of jar storage. Hopefully you gave the buds a good drying already. Don't bother with the freezer...too much hastle and you definitely change the taste of the smoke when removed. Good luck.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 30, 2013)

yeah..mason jars and stored in cool dark place...I have many friends that grow in summer for they meds ..and it lasts all winter...Ive had some in jars for upto 2 yrs...some seals leaked and buds became yukky....the ones that sealed well...was like the month I harvested...so be sure the lids are new and seal good, after cured...I look at it like wine..cool dark seller 

:48:


----------



## key2life (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks, guys - I appreciate it!

It's definitely cured right - I'll make sure I get a good seal and keep 'em cool and dark.

:48:

Peace,

:icon_smile: key :icon_smile:


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jun 30, 2013)

I've heard of ppl vacuum packing the jars if they thought it was gonna be a long long storage


----------



## FUM (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm smoking meds that are over 2 yr.s old and still good.


----------



## brimck325 (Sep 16, 2013)

smoking last years outdoor here


----------



## sunakard2000 (Sep 22, 2013)

my buddy does the same thing just grows and doesnt sell... although if hes in a good mood or really baked he lets me take a QP from his wall o weed... a 12x11 room with a wall lined with stacks of QPs, lol hes kinda crazy and grows a ton, doesnt work so hes got it down to like a plant to harvest every 3 or 4 days HAHAHA and big plants too... anywho he vaccume seals the bud in food storage bags and either stuffs them into large mason jars, and stashes them for a while or just stacks QP after QP along his wall o weed lol... as long as its kept air tight and in a cool dark ish place it will keep for a long long time... air is the enemy here keep that in mind, just like wine,


----------

